# Lee Shell holder w/ RCBS press?



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

I bought a Lee Die kit that came with a shell Holder. I know the dies will work, but can I use the shell holder. Seems like I read that Lee and RCBS shell holders are different, but I can't remember where.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If it will snap into the press ram and stay put, you should be good to go. I've been using various Lee die sets and shellholders for 10+ years with virtually no problems. The only hitch I can remember was mixing a Lee shellholder with another brand of bottle-neck rifle case dies; the shellholder was so thick, I couldn't get the brass to resize all the way (shellholder would bottom-out on the die body before the brass was all the way in).


----------

